# Trolling Trip 6/6



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">the following youtube video is of the tuna fight and is actually 4 min of much of nothing, Tye did not film any of the drag screaming runs, there is one around the 4 min mark that I thought I a shark had gotten the tuna. It was after 45 min or so and I thought the tuna was worn out and he found some energy and took off again. The end shows the fish on the deck. Like I said it is boring for the most part.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">



<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Finally got a chance to get offshore Saturday. Left out a daybreak with friends Tye and Al. Cloud cover had killed recent satellite data so we took a chance ran to the elbow. Trolled around lifeless looking blue/grey water all morning. Picked up a nice cow dolphin around noon then a double on dolphin around 3 with one being a good bull. After hours of lifeless water we made the decision to head to the nipple. As we approached the nipple I saw what was I believe was a white marlin sky out of the water a couple of times, as we approached the area there were yft everywhere! I have never seen them this thick, not even around the rigs! Big yft busting on poor flying fish everywhere! First pass we get a screaming hookup. Tuna hit a Shimano Tiagra 30 with 10 lbs of drag Took over one hour to land this fish. I was convinced this thing was going to go over 150 lbs. Finally landed the fish after dark. Worn out, put boat on auto pilot (new Rayamarine X-10, Awsome!) for the run home. Never really found any blue water, from the nipple to the elbow and points south. Heard of one blue caught, might be the other post above? Overall great day on the water. Just needed the pointy fish!! The last pic shows a midfight pic with sunset, does not get any better than this!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">MScontender


































































photos edited by brnbser


----------



## M L (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow YFT at the Nipple. Hopefully, they'll stay around a while. Great catch.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, I wish I would have been out there. Yellowfin at the nipple sounds good with me! Thanks for the report :clap


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

nice fins and tuna.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Outstanding!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

sounds like a good day to me


----------



## Danny and Jamie Langford (Jun 8, 2009)

wow those fish are huge


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

Way to go. Thanks for the report. :clap


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Great job!!! looks like a fun day, congrats..


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Nothing like fresh Tuna!


----------

